# GPS ?



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

I am moving to Slidell, LA. I was wondering what would be a great GPS for up there in the marshes that I wont an external antenna ( or do I have to have one?). I dont want to spend more then around $600 on one for budget reasons. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I highly doubt that there is one gps/FF that is better for an area over another. If you do not want Side imaging then I would look at Lowrance Elite 7 series, seems like a lot for the money and includes internal gps.

External gps antennas do provide superior performance compared to internal. I know the are a hassle to mount and wire but depending on the use it may be required to get the performance needed.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

What are some opinion on the best GPS to choose from.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Here is what I would do.

I would get a FF with built in GPS and because of where you will be fishing and the fact you can be out there fo a week without seeing another boat I would get a cheap etrex as a backup and preload and save the ramps in it just in case something breaks.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Garmin 541s.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I agree with Ducknut if you are spending a lot of time out there or traveling a far distance. Having a backup is a good idea, and I love my Etrex, but look forward to having a FF/GPS combo on my next boat.

Just a thought on back ups though, while I'm not a fan of using cell phones or tablet computers for navigation cause the battery dies very fast, they can be used in a bind for quick general headings if they are GPS enabled.


----------



## fishnut (Jun 4, 2007)

I second the 541s. Excellent unit, very accurate and acquires satellites incredibly fast compared to some Lowarnce units I once used. I supplement with paper charts and two compasses on board. I've had "Murphy" accompany me on a few trips.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the input everyone!


----------

